# Camacho 1962 Pre Embargo Cigar Review - Boring and harsh



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I hated this smoke. I had three of them and each was harsh and had no characteristics of habano tobacco. A waste of money.

Read the full review here: Camacho 1962 Pre Embargo Cigar Review - Boring and harsh


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Pre-embargo BS!!


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm sure you guys have smoked way more cigars than I. I pickedup two of these sticks from CI in the B&M at their superstore in Bethlehem Pa. I loved the 62' PE I thought it was outf***ingstanding


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ain't nothing pre embargo about those except the name.:tsk:
Its like buying your sausage at the super market.out:


----------

